# Neues Look And Feel in Java und Eclipse verwenden?



## MadMax2581 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hätte da mal eine Frage, ich versuch es jetzt schon sonst wie lange, aber bekomm es einfach nicht hin. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen.

Ich programmiere mit Java und Eclipse ein Eclipse PlugIn in Windows. Mein PlugIn (Swing) ist jetzt so weit, dass es alle installierten Look And Feels des System findet (sind Metal, CDE/Motif, Windows, Windows Classic) und man zur Laufzeit zwischen ihnen wechseln kann.

Ist es unter Java/Eclipse/Windows möglich neue Look And Feels zu installieren und mit meinem PlugIn dieses Style umzusetzen (nur das PlugIn, nicht mein ganzes Betriebssystem soll das Look And Feel annehmen)? Möchte das Auqa (Mac) Look And Feel mit anbieten und mein PlugIn in diesem Style anzeigen. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja, was muss ich machen bzw wie muss ich es installieren und in Eclipse meinem PlugIn übergeben?

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.

Lg Max


----------



## tobias_petry (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo MaxMax,
unter Eclipse dies zu ändern ist nicht möglich. Eclipse benutzt SWT, welches direkt auf die Funktionen deines Betriebssystem zugreift und unterstützt daher keine plugable LookAndFeels, du müsstest da schon das gesamte LookAndFeel von Windows ändern, was du ja nicht vor hast.


----------

